# Hi from Canada :)



## frédérick (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Well I'm a 22 year old canadian with a background in tarantula/scorpion keeping, as well as with lizards, frogs, really any sorts of critters I could find since the day i could walk  I've only recently catched my first _Mantis religiosa_, something I have dreamed of catching for more than a decade to be honest! anyways, I acquired one _Pseudocreobotra wahlbergi_, and then now I ordered an ootheca of _Acanthops falcata_ which I am expecting soon! i have all sorts of interests, such as carnivorous plants, that I grow too.

See you all on the forum  

Fred


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Barely getting into the hobby and you've got your hands on all of these exotic mantis already! ;-)


----------



## anthonymantid (Aug 12, 2010)

welcome !


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome, you must be a fellow hockey fan if your from Canada! :clap: but seriously you can learn alot here.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome Fred! Sounds like you bring a lot to the table!


----------



## Jesskb (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 12, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Welcome Fred! Sounds like you bring a lot to the table!


I know what your thinking Laura G,Man this guy has a 1 track mind. :balloon:


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 12, 2010)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I know what your thinking Laura G,Man this guy has a 1 track mind. :balloon:


What?



I didn't say anything....


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 12, 2010)

you guys behave, u will scare Fred away! hosdies and welcome Fred!


----------



## ismart (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome


----------

